# Deprofundis ars antiqua quintescencial mandatory listen on first european composer!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Behold i says... this post about the first composer of ars antiqua thaat havebeing publish whom amde a hudge impression on me whit burning ardent enthousiam i talk about them in the following moment you need this album.

Ockay ow do i started this i gain interrest in gregorian and pseudo gregorian ars antiqua lately, and i wont to sell my sald abut whom you should have a listen or purchased..

Not in chronnological or, a big name, unfortunetly to my knowledge only two album exist Ademar de Chabbanes a classical composer born before 1000 a..c , the album is New your ensemble for early polyphony conducted by Frederick Renz, he donee a superbe job,, the cd only available on is website if im accurate, this is pure magiic, this is so relaxing,, heavenly release (no kidding).If you whant Ademar de chabbanes modernist but stil foreing lore rendition i would advice to buy ensemble la Breiche : le mal des ardents, this music dedicated to Ad..mar de chabbanes instrumental and vocal music.

Notker Babulus is another imortant name i have few cd concerning him, Polyphony of St Gallens,, other honnorary mention goes to Gohard Jopich for far out incredible so alive gregorian state of the art.

In the same vein Le graduel d'alienor de bretagne Marcel Peres nad Polyphony aquitaine had a strong long lasting impression on me, so did Le graduel d'alienor d'acquitaine wonderful album of ancient lore

One other composer that deserve to be put on a podium is Fulbert de Chartres,,, there is a good album on Bayard of him , is style of ars antiqua unique almost make him an early ars vetus transitional composer from ars antiqua , and isserted this following statement he was avant-garde an innovator, his vocal music a bit to complex to be pidgeon hole in solely ars antiqua or straight foward Gregorian,, i consider him a gesualdo in term of music avancemment and ahead of his time just like Solage of arsssubtilior would become.

Get the album on Naxos Animea nMea y ensemble Cosmedin it's trully a blessing of an album.

Goodnnight tell meee if you heard these ''solid release ''albums?


----------

